# Lieutenant the stray



## lieutenant (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello everyone, I am from Southeast texas. I befriended a stray tabby tomcat last year or he adopted me guess you can say. I saw him passing through the yard and saw how skinny he was, so I put out some food for him and he wouldn't let me pet him at first he started coming around more, started trusting me. Now he loves for his tummy to be petted, when he is on his back, he will wiggle his way closer to me, sometimes he gets on my feet and turns over for a belly rub.. he likes to come in the house, so sometimes I will let him in to eat, normally I feed him outside. Now this makes me think he was a pet at one time or who knows maybe he is still someone's pet. He roams the neighborhood he maybe gone for a few days he always comes back, he eats with his paw most the time. his tail has a thickeness to it blunt end.. This is how I met Lieutenant and I am attached to him. he is cautious of people.. I would like your thoughts on what type of tabby he is.























what tabby is he? I forgot to mention before I ever met him, he must have gotten hit by a car, or something happened to him.. You could tell by his botton jaw and when I took him to the vet the vet confirmed it and he also looked at his teeth and could also tell by the teeth. He was already healed up at the time, and he is 2 yrs or going on 2 yrs.


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

very cute. I'd say he's either a mackerel tabby or a spotted tabby. Wikipedia has a picture for each type of tabby on their page for tabby cats.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Broken mackerel tabby


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

http://kugyay.webs.com/TABBY Types.png


----------



## lieutenant (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks guys, I have looked at tabby pictures and was at loss to which tabby lol.. I will check the wikipedia, one place I haven't looked.


----------



## lieutenant (Nov 23, 2012)

minikin44 said:


> http://kugyay.webs.com/TABBY Types.png


 
Thanks! maybe a broken mackerel.. I always loved tabbies, they are so pretty.. Thanks yall.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

I love them too <3 Well, really I love all cats, but yea... I have a little 4.5 month old classic tabby and he's a stinker and a ninja! :-D


----------



## lieutenant (Nov 23, 2012)

sounds very cute. Lieutenant is calm, people are afraid of him not sure why he is loveable in his own way.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Lieutenant seems to be a very smart and lucky tabby. Smart to have found his way into your heart, and lucky because your heart was ready to let him in.


----------



## lieutenant (Nov 23, 2012)

sorry for the late reply. I love animals, I will say I am more of a dog person. I think i'm lucky to have him in my life. For a young tom cat his soul is that old an old soul he is like an old man, very calm. I have notice he don't like guys to much if one tries to pet him he will move away from them.. I did the unthinkable few days ago I decided to give him a bath problaly his first bath ever, so I got prepared as you know most cats don't like baths, to my surprise he did better than I thought he would, he meowed about 2 times and he did put up a little fight nothing crazy, I he liked it when I was rubbing the shampoo in his fur, he was dirty, alot of flees. I didn't realize how big he was until I gave him a bath..I know he feels better after the bath and his fur is soo shiney almost like it glitters! he has been coming in the house alot lately he lays around and he eats.
My aunt came over one day and she saw him and couldn't believe how big his jawls are and how big he is and how his tail looks different. Sorry for the long post!.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

He looks like such a sweet cat - and he's in heaven in that last pic! He's lucky to have found you.


----------



## lieutenant (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes he is. Love your cats in your profile picture they are adorable.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

He looks like a big love! He certainly picked you out to be his person! Has he been neutered? Try putting Advantage or Revolution topical on him for Fleas. It will solve that right away. Glad you are on Cat Forum. Lots of tabby lovers here!


----------



## lieutenant (Nov 23, 2012)

No he isn't neutered yet, I never know when he will show up he come and goes and stay gone for days at a time. I do plan on getting him neutered. Thank you Im glad I posted on here!


----------



## Apocrypha428 (Jan 2, 2013)

I wish I were brave enough to try giving my kitties a bath. I worked at a vet office this last summer where we bathed cats, and I learned my lesson. A coworker accidentally hit a "hot spot" on the cat, I ended up with multiple scratches and a total of 6 bite marks in my arm. Bad idea haha... I'm thinking I may try with my little one though- he trusts me like no other, and is still under a year. Currently working on getting him used to the vacuum- and succeeding!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You should neuter him. He will stop straying to mate and stay with you more. If you go onto the Feral section of Cat Forum there are stickys which tell how to trap and you can post questions or ask for help to get this elusive kitty trapped and a better life. We don't need more kittens born of ferals. 50% of kitten die horrible deaths and don't survive. Each male we neuter prevents this. Wed be glad to help you with your special man!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is a handsome kitty!


----------



## lieutenant (Nov 23, 2012)

I haven't seen him in a few days so not sure where he goes when he leaves here.
When i first met him he was soooo skinny and looked a mile long I just knew he was sick, so I took him to the vet to get him his shots, I didn't want my pets catching what he had. The vet said he was sick had an infection and fever so he gave him antibotics, he didn't give him no shots because he was sick and he also said the reason he was skinny is male cats will roam looking for mates *not sure if this is true* a few months passed he got sick again took him back this time he gotten upper resporitory infection and was put on antibotics again he was skinny for a while.. I will get him neutured.. 

I took a chance of that happening to me when I gave him a bath lol, Im just glad he didn't he is a big tom cat.

Thank you Jetlaya


----------

